# New to this forum



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi. I had been in other forums but alas they are no longer. I've seemed to had WingThing in all of them. I had started first with costume party's and then went into haunting. Now I do a tiny haunt with only 5-6 people. Not into gore. We do misdirection, sudden pop outs, and camouflaged scares. I like to build props and costumes. When there is time and spare cash. 
I am always looking for new ideas.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wing


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome! You'll like it here!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Wing-a-ling! Can't wait to see what you bring to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm a little late, but better late than never, right?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome!
You'll love it here


----------

